# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The only black face is on the page about overseas aid

## cable2

UKIP
_ukip slips up again with it's little bit raciest manifesto, but it's 'brown-shirts' jumped in to protect the party_ 


*The only black face in the Ukip manifesto is on the page about overseas aid*


*JON STONE* , *MATT DATHA*
WEDNESDAY 15 APRIL 2015

Ukip activists have shouted down a journalist at the party’s manifesto launch who asked why the only black face pictured in the document was on the page about overseas aid.

Supporters of the right-wing party rose to their feet and others jeered as Christopher Hope of the _Daily Telegraph_ questioned Nigel Farage on the manifesto’s lack of diversity.


Ukip officials reportedly did not interrupt the heckling, and Nigel Farage can be seen to applaud.


The picture in question is of Ukip's overseas aid spokesperson, Nathan Gill MEP, posing pointedly with a woman wearing African dress. It is on page 68 of the manifesto. Ukip's policy is to sharply cut overseas aid.


In a video from the scene, Ukip supporters of Asian ethnicity can be seen rising to their feet and shaking hands with other Ukip supporters, apparently in response to the question.


The incident recalls an earlier 2013 fracas in which then-Ukip MEP Godfrey Bloom struck Channel 4 journalist Michael Crick with a copy of his manifesto after he was asked a similar question.


Mr Bloom said Mr Crick was "racist" for asking the question.


Ukip argues that it is not racist or xenophobic to stop people from coming to the UK because of where they were born.


A recent poll by YouGov however found that around half of Ukip voters say they are “prejudiced against people of over races”.


42 per cent of the party’s supporters admitted to being “a little prejudiced” while 6 per cent said they were “very prejudiced” – a total of 48 per cent.

* much more to read and a video to watch: * http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/generalelection/the-only-black-face-in-the-ukip-manifesto-is-on-the-page-about-overseas-aid-10178065.html

----------


## Canadianeye

YouGov sounds bizarrely naive. The entire planet, excluding NO ONE...is a little prejudice.

----------


## Katzndogz

It may come as a shock to some but black people are not indigenous to Britian.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I suppose we shouldn't be surprised token minorities are an international tool of the left.  No matter if they're qualified or not, by God there better be black faces or somebody's gonna catch hell.

----------

fyrenza (04-17-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> UKIP
> _ukip slips up again with it's little bit raciest manifesto, but it's 'brown-shirts' jumped in to protect the party_ 
> 
> 
> *The only black face in the Ukip manifesto is on the page about overseas aid*
> 
> 
> *JON STONE* , *MATT DATHA*
> WEDNESDAY 15 APRIL 2015
> ...



whats "over" races?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> It may come as a shock to some but black people are not indigenous to Britian.



I thought they were all blue

----------


## cable2

> It may come as a shock to some but black people are not indigenous to Britian.


nor are the English

----------


## cable2

> I suppose we shouldn't be surprised token minorities are an international tool of the left.  No matter if they're qualified or not, by God there better be black faces or somebody's gonna catch hell.


that's very white of you.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I thought they were all blue



blue?

you dont look bluish...

----------


## Rutabaga

> that's very white of you.




yes,,as good things tend to be...

----------

garyo (04-17-2015)

----------


## garyo

I only have one thing to say about this... Mammy

----------


## Rutabaga

"how i love ya, how i love ya,,,my dear ole mammy!"

----------


## DonGlock26

> that's very white of you.


Progressives seethe with hatred. It's ok for them to hate whites, Christians, legal gun owners, etc.

----------

